# Wattwürmer online bestellen ???



## Norgefahrer

Hallo ich möchte evtl. am Wochenende nach Holland zum Brandungsangeln und stelle mir gerade die Frage:Was mach ich wenn ich zb am Sonntag dahin fahre und es keine Möglichkeit gibt Wattwürmer dort zu kaufen  ;+  (Geschäfte haben da doch bestimmt nicht auf)

Da kam ich auf den Gedanken,dass es vielleicht die Möglichkeit gibt die Würmer irgendwo online zu bestellen  |thinkerg:  Kennt jemand da eine Adresse ?? Oder gibt es das nicht ??

Ich weiß ich könnte ja zur Not buddeln,aber ich würde gerne schon mit Köder da Ankommen   

Was könnte ich noch als fängigen Köder zum Brandungsangeln nehmen ???

Bin blutiger Anfänger auf dem Gebiet und möchte diese Angelmethode (Brandungsangeln) endlich mal ausprobieren  #w 

Freue mich auf die Antworten und Tipp´s,die ich hoffentlich bekommen werde


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Hallo,
ich habe noch nichts davon gehört das man Wattis irgend wo bestellen kann. Das würde mit dem Versand auch gar nicht gehen denn da würde bei dir nur Matsche ankommen.
Da ist es schon sinnvoller die Würmer am Freitag oder Samstag zu kaufen und so lange kühl in frischer Zeitung zu lagern.


----------



## Norgefahrer

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Tja das Problem ist,das ich in der Nähe von Köln wohne und ich glaube nicht das ich hier irgendwo im Umkreis Wattwürmer im Angelgeschäft bekomme  :c 

Was soll ich bloß tun  #q


----------



## vanboyd

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Nachfragen lohnt sich! 

Mein Dealer um die Ecke kann die bestellen, wenn du ihm vorher bescheid sagst! Und ich wohne mitten in NRW!

Über die Qualität allerdings kann ich nix sagen, da ich das noch nicht gemacht hab!  Versuch macht "kluch"!:g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Wenn dein Dealer bei Hansa Angelköder Kunde ist bekommt er auch Wattwürmer.


----------



## Norgefahrer

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*



			
				vanboyd schrieb:
			
		

> Nachfragen lohnt sich!
> 
> Mein Dealer um die Ecke kann die bestellen, wenn du ihm vorher bescheid sagst! Und ich wohne mitten in NRW!



Na das macht mir doch schon Hoffnung  #6  Morgen wird direkt  #x 

Danke schön  #h


----------



## **no name**

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

*Hansa Angelköder liefert Wattwürmer aber nur per Direktanlieferung mit Kühlfahrzeug und nicht im Versand....das Risiko wird wohl kaum ein Köder-Großhändler eingehen. Aber Versuch macht klug, vielleicht traut sich ja doch einer..:q #h *


----------



## -Kevin-

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

bekommt man Sonntags in Rostock Wattwürmer, eventuell mit vorbestellung?


----------



## schumi1981

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Ja bekommt man, der Angelshop in Warnemünde (Mittelmole) hat auch Sonntags auf (jedenfalls war das bis vor kurzem noch so). Zur Sicherheit würd ich vorher mal anrufen. Hab irgendwo auch die Tel. Nummer aber grad nich zur Hand.

MfG


----------



## zuernBernhard

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Hm versand und haltung scheinen ja echt nicht einfach zu sein.habe im netz was gelesen wattwürmer in salz einzulegen, sollen dann auch von der konsistenz her besser halten am haken.hat jemand erfahrung ob man damit noch was fängt ? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine quelle für frische wattwürmer im raum rügen ? Würde gern mal testen wie die plattfische in der ostsee vor sassnitz darauf reagieren...


----------



## degl

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*



zuernBernhard schrieb:


> Hm versand und haltung scheinen ja echt nicht einfach zu sein.habe im netz was gelesen wattwürmer in salz einzulegen, sollen dann auch von der konsistenz her besser halten am haken.hat jemand erfahrung ob man damit noch was fängt ? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand eine quelle für frische wattwürmer im raum rügen ? Würde gern mal testen wie die plattfische in der ostsee vor sassnitz darauf reagieren...



Ich habe es probiert...ich habe damit gefangen....nur der frische Wattie ist um Längen besser

Salzies haben gefangen, im Gegensatz zu den Gulps von Berkley

gruß degl


----------



## WolfsburgVirus

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Bei uns liefern sie wattwürmer nur Dienstags und Mittwochs. Das mist, dann muss mann ja auch die Tage schon fast los. Das reicht dann nicht mehr fürs WE.

mfg


----------



## Gone Fishing

*AW: Wattwürmer online bestellen ???*

Man kann Salzwürmer auch in England bestellen.
Dann hat man für den ersten Urlaubstag schon einen kleinen Vorrat.


----------

